
Man-Computer Symbiosis by J. C. R. LICKLIDER (1960) [pdf] - tablet
http://worrydream.com/refs/Licklider%20-%20Man-Computer%20Symbiosis.pdf
======
tablet
It's astonishing how many things were really implemented. Lick would be happy
to see this.

